# Adjustment brush using color in image



## mmagrinat (May 25, 2012)

The books say that if you click on the color box under the Adjustment Brush and hold down the mouse moving the mouse over to the image, you should be able to select a color in the image and that color should fill in the area you have painted pink.  That is not working for me.  Any tips?

Also, I would like to be able to pick black from the color window.  Black doesn't seem to be an option.  Anyone know how to select black to paint onto an image to block something.

Thanks, Mary


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

Click in the color box.  While the mouse buttin is still down, move the mouse over the image.  The color is selected when you release.

You can't paint something black -- it will always retain the value that it had.  That is, you can change the hue and saturation of something by painting over it, but not its brightness.  (You can do that by painting in negative exposure or other sliders that affect value, but not by painting a color.)


----------



## mmagrinat (May 25, 2012)

Thank you very much for your quick and helpful reply!


----------

